# AQHA Conformation and Pedigree Critique



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

This is my 14 year old AQHA mare, she is 15.2 hands tall.
She is trained in Reining but also does well in western pleasure and halter.
I'm sorry I don't have any photos of her standing square at halter. I hope these photos will work okay.
This is her pedigree- Reeds Chip Quarter Horse

















She is standing a little weird in the photo below because I was trying to get her to square up.


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Those arent very good confo shots.. pretty horse though


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

I found a photo of her without a saddle on! I will try to get better ones tomorrow!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Still a beginner but I see a lil long back and a short croup maybe something with the height of her withers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She looks over at the knee.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is over at the knee and tied in at the knee (a good combination actually as being over at the knee relieves any stress from being tied in at the knee), butt high, camped under and long backed. Her shoulder is nice and her neck ties in nice.. wish her point of shoulder was set a bit higher but its not bad. Nice, classic QH head. 

All that aside, what I really like is how well she is turned out, the HUGE smile on the face of her rider and the look of pride about her horse! 

If, at 14, she shows well (look at the ribbons!  ) and is a good ride.. a good horse with nice manners, and is sound for what you are doing, you don't need to be picking apart her conformation.


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

Elana said:


> She is over at the knee and tied in at the knee (a good combination actually as being over at the knee relieves any stress from being tied in at the knee), butt high, camped under and long backed. Her shoulder is nice and her neck ties in nice.. wish her point of shoulder was set a bit higher but its not bad. Nice, classic QH head.
> 
> All that aside, what I really like is how well she is turned out, the HUGE smile on the face of her rider and the look of pride about her horse!
> 
> If, at 14, she shows well (look at the ribbons!  ) and is a good ride.. a good horse with nice manners, and is sound for what you are doing, you don't need to be picking apart her conformation.


Thanks so much! She is a very sweet girl and I love her to death!
She is sound, loves to show and has wonderful manners. She is my baby! ♥


----------



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

No one has commented on pedigree yet but I think it is good. She has zips chocolate chip, zippo pine bars and two eyed jack.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Her pedigree is OK, but to be a really great pedigree you want the first three generations to be great horses for the discipline with no weak tails. 

I remember when the horses you mention were competing and fresh to stud. They were very nice.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Pedigree....nothing reining there, but more western and all-around. I see her more as a succesful under saddle horse and not a reiner simply because of the way she's built....long backed, long loin and wasp-waisted. But more western and hunt seat rail, she certainly fits the bill!


----------

